# Two Doodles Found in Kent



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

These two doods have been found in a field near Woodchurch in Kent. Haven Kennels are looking after them (available on facebook). Anyone know anything? They will surely be missing their families so I hope they get reunited soon. If not the kennel will be looking to rehome them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> These two doods have been found in a field near Woodchurch in Kent. Haven Kennels are looking after them (available on facebook). Anyone know anything? They will surely be missing their families so I hope they get reunited soon. If not the kennel will be looking to rehome them.


Hope they are reunited with the owners soon! they must be distraught! Assuming all the dog lost sites have been covered/checked etc!


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad you are trying to help!


----------

